

2013 Canadian Budget has Cyprus-Style Bank Account Confiscation in it. - vy8vWJlco
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/anyone-read-budget-cyprus-model-banking-included-1319917/

======
drchiu
I cannot believe these Cyprus-styled bank deposit levies in the Canadian 2013
Budget hasn't been more well publicized in major Canadian newspapers.

